# Mixing Track



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

Can someone please tell me if there is a problem mixing Brass or nickle silver with aluminium track.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wouldn't expect any, save maybe electrical conductivity.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The IPP&W (see www.ovgrs.org ) has long used both brass and aluminum track without any problem. However, we are totally battery power ... 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for that. That's good enough for me. I will be using battery power until I can afford R/C, I've got no worries with that. However, I am a bit concerned with the compatability of the metals.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I run brass stainless and aluminum all mixed together. With brass and stainless rail joners. No problems.


----------

